# how to get him to "get it out".....willy cleaning yuk!



## kerryflower (25 May 2010)

hey all

I know this is a bit rank (well I find it rank) lol. Basically how do I clean my horse's willy? He never gets it out properly for me to get at it and I just don't know what I am meant to grab. I have waited for him to get it out and put some baby oil on it and it does seem lots cleaner. Thing is even when he pees he never gets it out totally. How do I get a good hold of it to give it a wash?!


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (25 May 2010)

LOL! Really made me chuckle! Unfortunately I have no idea because my horse was completely willy shy and so even getting a wee sample from him one time was an absolute nightmare, it took me about 3 hrs! I'd stand back from his stable, he would get it out, i'd creep in and he'd suck it back in again!! So I could never have washed it, even if i'd wanted to! I would always have a sneaky peek when he was weeing and it always looked clean but it would have rapidly disappeared had I tried to get my hands on it, hehe!!


----------



## skychick (25 May 2010)

I was wondering the same thing.......... and i knew my horse had a really big bean... eugh!
But lastnight i was leading him out in hand and he had "it" out for the majority of it. He was really relaxed and i took the opportunity. Luckily we live in a very remote area so i could do this in a country lane without worry of being seen!!

Ok so i didnt clean it lastnight....but i wanted to see how happy he was with me poking around down there....he was actually amazingly good and i actually managed to remove a bean the size of a golf ball.....im not kidding....it was bloomin massive. He didnt even flinch when i finally got it out and im sure he feels much better.

Generally after excercise they will be more willing to let it dangle down and when they do, dont go straight in for the kill....maybe the first day just touch it and see how he reacts, and then go from there. 
I wouldnt grab anything and pull as such you can do damage....but gently coax it out. Sometimes the more you fiddle about or stroking their belly means they let it hang out further.
Its easier than you think when you get going....thats what i found lastnight!


----------



## alibanni (25 May 2010)

skychick said:



			Its easier than you think when you get going....thats what i found lastnight!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh er missus! You could try wearing your shortest skirt and neighing seductively in his direction. 

Sorry no help whatsoever but this post has really put a smile on my face after one of the worst days at work ever!


----------



## ester (25 May 2010)

stick your hand up.

grab it
and pull down consistently and gently..... eventually mine gives up, relaxes and lets me have it.


----------



## catdragon (25 May 2010)

ester said:



			stick your hand up.

grab it
and pull down consistently and gently..... eventually mine gives up, relaxes and lets me have it. 

Click to expand...

Cor blimey... don't let my OH read this he'll be round your house in a shot Ester !!! 

Reminds me why I have a mare


----------



## Beckie65 (25 May 2010)

I used to put baby oil on it when they have it out, squirt loads of it on then all the bits fall off, after a couple of days good old soap and water for the rest of it. hope this helps


----------



## night_mare (25 May 2010)

i find some horses will "drop" if you rub around the outside of the sheath area/just up inside like if you lie your hand flat face down and poke up and inside the bottom of their sheath (be careful to do slowly so as to not scratch anything).


----------



## Shysmum (25 May 2010)

watch out for the back legs ! That was first lesson in "having a look"  

second lesson, maybe start thinking along the au naturelle line - they don't get cleaned in the wild....

third lesson - realised that they aren't gelded in the wild, and that they get cleaned thru life events 

fourth lesson - give up for now.


----------



## Ashleigh_ (25 May 2010)

Unfortunately for me Ronnie is far from willy shy 

He's always 'hanging low' dawdling around his field chilled as an ice cube. 
He has the same oblivious look on his face as men who sit there with their hands down their pants so i think it must be something to do with men in general!


----------



## fatpiggy (25 May 2010)

One thing is for sure, if you make a grab for it, you won't see it for dust!  Stick on a glove, put the soap on your hand and gently wiggle your hand up into his sheath. I usuallly stroke around the outside a bit first so that he realises it isn't going to be a scarey experience. Use your fingers to find the gunk and carefully tease it off the skin. Don't pull, it may hurt. Soap and wait a bit to soften it if it is tough. I've only ever met one who would drop it while I cleaned. All the others you just have to poke about in the dark. You would be surprised how far up you have to work to find the root. Gradually work your way around all the folds and wrinkles.  I use a big old penicillin syringe to put in the rinsing water.  ALWAYS USE WARM WATER!!!!  Rinse thoroughly and leave to drip dry.


----------



## ester (25 May 2010)

ah you see now F gets it out all the time when chilling... until I go to touch it where it shoots straight back up!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (25 May 2010)

fatpiggy said:



			One thing is for sure, if you make a grab for it, you won't see it for dust!  Stick on a glove, put the soap on your hand and gently wiggle your hand up into his sheath. I usuallly stroke around the outside a bit first so that he realises it isn't going to be a scarey experience. Use your fingers to find the gunk and carefully tease it off the skin. Don't pull, it may hurt. Soap and wait a bit to soften it if it is tough. I've only ever met one who would drop it while I cleaned. All the others you just have to poke about in the dark. You would be surprised how far up you have to work to find the root. Gradually work your way around all the folds and wrinkles.  I use a big old penicillin syringe to put in the rinsing water.  ALWAYS USE WARM WATER!!!!  Rinse thoroughly and leave to drip dry.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I do, but I never thought of the syringe. That's an excellent tip.


----------



## kerryflower (25 May 2010)

haha some of these repsonses are sooo funny. My non horsey boyfriend was reading through and he walked off. hahaha. 

Oh god I shouldn;t laugh because I doo think he needs to have a bit of a clean. The last time he got it out i literally sprinted across the yard shouting "SOMEONE PASS ME THE BABY OIL...HE HAS HIS WILLY OUT!!" Needless to say the farrier around the corner had to come round and see if he heard right as well as the impromptu appearancre of one of the other liveries non horsey husband who looked at me with a very odd look on his face as I tried to explain lol.

I have tried fiddling around up there but I just don;t know what I'm meant to touch or coax out! I can't seem to get my hand in there! And poor Ollie now just seems to put it away before I even bend down lol. I will try rubbing around the area and see if I can persuade him to get it out. Will write some of ur ideas down and take  a "how to....guid up to the yard" haha


----------



## hannabanana (25 May 2010)

oh god someone give me a cleaning tip, mine ALWAYS got his out but as soon as i go near it he tries to kick my head off and sucks it back in. Its so dirty im ashamed of it, it has big cornflakes and all sorts, i usually act quick and peel a few off at a time before it dissapears, i used to run to my brush box to get the gloves out but it was usually back in its cave by the time i was ready, so now i just go bare hand.....urghhh. he just hates that area touched! and where are these 'beans' im reading about?
oh and i found this great humourous step by step guide, i didnt really get far when i tried it out (still nearly got my head kicked off)  but its still a funny read XD had me laughing http://www.horsequest.com/journal/health/sheath.html


----------



## Luci07 (25 May 2010)

another one who has given up - its the only time my boy will really try to kick me but any sneaky attempts at going near his sheath result in a lot of back leg waving. I can wash around his back legs and clip but have NO chance of any cleaning!


----------



## Cloud9 (25 May 2010)

This has really made me smile - I never clean my horses willy - I work on the theory that don't try to fix was isn't broken - a girl on our yard is always trying to clean her boys and ended up with a 400 quid vet bill as he ended up with other problems.  However her vet said never use baby oil - just simple soap and warm water if you have to.

However I came back from a long hack the other day and my horse was very relaxed so got some warm water on it - and I could see what I thought was a small bean so thought I would give it a gentle squeeze BUT you should have seen the size of what came out - it was huge- he must feel better for - i certaily didn't - it was vile...........


----------



## Coffee_Bean (25 May 2010)

1. I am so glad I have a mare.

2. I feel very sad that one of my horses is called Bean.


----------



## Mrs B (25 May 2010)

Mine tries to kick your head off if you touch anywhere near there! I am torn between leaving it to nature and realising that God didn't invent male horses so we could chop their bits off. Any vets here to give their opinions?

I did notice that this winter, when I stabled him at night because of the snow and cold, I had him on straw for the first time. When I put new straw down, he has black marks on his hind canon bones from his sheath and it was swollen. Two days later - back to normal. I can only assume that as he lay down (one of those who tucks into his bed like a large, flea bitten hamster) the new straw was irritating him somehow.

I have tried to sneak up and peel a few bits off, but only have a few seconds. I am always alert, as I had an Exmoor as a kid which died of penile cancer....


----------



## Pony_Puzz (25 May 2010)

Mine keeps getting it out when I'm about to ride but wont go... so I poked it a few times with my whip (he always seems to be a bit up?!) and he didn't mind until I did it more. He used to try kick but now he likes his sheath rubbed/scratched lightly and it slowly comes out but you have to try get it quick and gently. Luckily he is actually quite clean! The mini shetland just lets it all hang out continually!!


----------



## lastchancer (25 May 2010)

I get some sedalin off the vet because my horse REALLY kicks if you try to touch his bits - it's the one thing he hates. Sedalin = quiet horse and it drops out too. Result!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (25 May 2010)

have you ever met a man that didnt like his bits rubbed? come on now you cant just grab it!! esp the shy ones! no need to wait til its out! just scratch his thigh, then his sheath then gently and quietly!!!! slip your hand (and sponge with sheath cleaner on it) up his bits!!! (dont snigger or laugh you will give him a complex!!) a good rub around then pull out! repeat with rinse! warm of course! and you can get nearly up to your elbow it is a big space! but too much washing is not a good thing only if it smells or looks grungy on exposure! or the tell tale willy goo on the legs! beans are best left to the vets unless you have a particularly obliging horse!


----------



## RSL (25 May 2010)

Everyone opinion on this is different on this but I was always told not to clean it, your do more damage then good they said but if my horse looked really mining or in discomfort then I would of course clean it, well try my lot will not allow you to touch their winkles!

You could try giving him a good scratch on the belly or bum?


----------



## glitterfuzz (25 May 2010)

this post made me chuckle, I am now inspired to go find out what my horse thinks of willy washing having only atempted it when it just happened to be dangling about after sedalin for clipping


----------



## kittykatcat (26 May 2010)

Brilliant post! And relevant as well - tried to wash my youngster's bits as he hasd the rank dirty willy goo on his back legs and i was greeted with much tail swishing and directing of legs in my head direction! Soon gave that up...fortuantely havent had any willy goo for a while now - do they self clean!??

Intrigued to know - WHAT ARE THESE BEANS YOU TALK OF???! Or am i just being really thick!?? x


----------



## kerryflower (26 May 2010)

well i took the scartching stroking advice on belly bum and sheath and he juest kept looking back at me with ears back...he NEVER puts ears back before starting to lift legs. I persevered but he certainly wouldnt let any of it out lol. Only to find after ten mins of stroking rubbing i turned him out where he promptly trotted off stood, looked at me and let it all hang out to wee. i could have cried lol. 

Yes what are these beans??! I thought it wasw the crusty cornflake bits?!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (26 May 2010)

I have tears rolling down my face with Laughter! Thank you SO much everyone! This is hilarious!


...Sorry!


----------



## Shysmum (26 May 2010)

a bean is a semi solid lump of smegma (that black waxy substance) that has built up just inside the urethra of the penis. Some horses need to have these manually popped/fished  out, whereas mine seems to dump his in his scrotum for me to fish out (don't ask !). 

Beans can be the size of a golf ball, and can restrict urine flow if there's one big enough.  sm x


http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml

http://au.images.search.yahoo.com/i...sgu0ci&sigi=11pkal3sc&sigb=12r26hvlb&type=JPG


----------



## Shysmum (26 May 2010)

http://au.video.search.yahoo.com/vi...uxg5vigI&feature=youtube_gdata&sigs=1205d58i7

This youtube vid shows at the very start where the bean will be found.......


----------



## soloequestrian (26 May 2010)

Either my two geldings are weird, or what I've read about the production of 'beans' so far is wrong..... mine both get fairly hard lumps of YELLOW stuff in a little pocket (which is presumably a duct) just above their urethral opening.  They get black stuff in their sheaths, but on the actual penis the crusty stuff is yellow.  I presume it's made in the duct and secreted onto the penis (as lubrication?).  On a previous occasion when I checked one of them, a gentle squeeze produced a sort of toothpaste-like squirt of this yellow stuff, but he has now developed a lump of it which I think I'm going to have to resort to ACP to tackle.  The other one needs full sedation at the vets to let me get near his.....
Anyway, it wouldn't make sense that this yellow secretion is building up inside the opening unless it was being produced in there, but even in anatomical vet pictures I can't see any particular reference to this gland or what it might be called.  And does smegma mean the black stuff or the yellow stuff?
Answers on a postcard please.....


----------



## Shysmum (26 May 2010)

warning - a bit "hmmmmmmm" - video of where the bean will be found......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTqjuB65SA

just found these on Youtube, some very helpful ones and some NOT so helpful. Hope this doesn't offend anyone   sm x

ps some of the photos of beans I've seen just now  are yellow - possibly more the waxy stuff than dirt mixed into it ? Anyway, enough of this for me - gonna have another go tomorrow now I watched all these, at least I know where I'm looking now......


----------



## Redd (27 May 2010)

A good massage with a soft rubber curry seems to get one horse I know to get it out at its full length, and then you have a few moments to gently clean it.


----------



## Practicalrider (28 May 2010)

I have lived in Ohio in the States and the summer weather and the ground / plant growth is similar to England. The geldings needed done about once a year if that.

Now I live in the American southwest- lovely valley where we grow tons of hay from water brought down off the Sierra snowmelt through channels,  but very dry air. One of our turnouts is a 'dry lot'- lots of sand and dust. The boys need watched constantly for bean formation because the smeg mixes with sand and dust when they roll and kick their feet up.

As soon as I see signs of tail rubbing- that's the clue that cleaning needs done as they are on a good parasite schedule and so it is not worms, but irritation.

Thankfully they both make funny faces and stand perfectly still for cleaning. I am going to try the KY Jelly trick next time and see how that works. The sand crust is really hard to remove.

My guys like the clippers too- sometimes I turn on the clippers and rub their faces with the handle of it cause it puts them in a pleasure-coma.

I guess it all depends on levels of trust built from constantly working with them and touching them all over.


----------



## Mari (28 May 2010)

Apparently if you use calmers geldings often drop down.  My gelding is quite happy for me to go inside his sheath with a warm slightly soapy sponge & clean him.  Keep rinsing the sponge in warm water & use a mild shampoo eg tea tree.  I tried using sheath cleaner but found it too gluey.


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 May 2010)

lol you made me chuckle.My boy is gelded and the only time he pulls his winky out is in the field to go pee. I do feel around his sheath to check for lumps etc.Usually pretty clean around there.
Ive never washed it yet!! lol lol


----------

